
Finally Some Robust Research into “Diversity Training” – It’s Not Promising - laurex
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2019/04/10/finally-some-research-into-whether-diversity-training-actually-works-unfortunately-its-not-very-promising/
======
ThrustVectoring
The point of "diversity training" is that so when a company gets sued for
discrimination, their HR department has documentation that the malefactor
involved underwent diversity training. This proves that the issue is with
specific people (who are now fired) not following policy, rather than
something systemic.

If you want to know whether diversity training works, you have to first
identify what it is supposed to do - that is, reduce corporate liability.

~~~
Starknaked
As with the liability of health and safety training and policy what they leave
out is the part where it's often impossible to maintain targets and follow
offical policy at the same time. If you really followed all offical policy to
the letter you'd soon be fired for a lack of productivity.

------
Digory
This is somewhat similar to findings that "sex harassment" training does
nothing to reduce harassment.

But it is interesting that this study is only 38.5% American; presumably
international businesses aren't training for US legal reasons.

------
duxup
I'm kinda skeptical about how they measure effectiveness. They use a survey,
is that really an indicator of what might happen under any given real life
situation?

Having said that I also am skeptical of the diversity training I have received
as more often than not it seemed more like a finger wagging session and / or a
gee whiz sort of Ted talk about bias, but with nothing to offer as far as
solutions go.

